# Tabletop at the Houston Show



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

Before I finished but you all get the idea.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful!!! It is going to be good!!! I love the little bella in the middle!!! hehe!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2010)

An amazing collection!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great, Rick! Gorgeous collection of blooms!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 26, 2010)

:clap::clap: Slippericious!
Of course we expect to see the final product & hear about the outcome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice arrangement. I hope you'll post a photo when it is all put-together (and with all the ribbons you'll receive).


----------



## paphreek (Apr 26, 2010)

A multi-floral bonanza!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 26, 2010)

That's one impressive display!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2010)

Where are all the phrags!? :evil: oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG!!! Fantastic group of plants...you've got to walk off with at least a few awards.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2010)

I missed the x pearcei on the left. Good presentation.


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2010)

Hoping to see the end result- looks really fab so far!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry for being so slow to get back. Here was my final effort before judging.






For some reason I either didn't take a better lite PIC or I didn't upload but here after the judging.




You all may notice on the far right HCM. There is a "Show Story" behind this plant. Originally it was on Norito's sales table. I of couse picked it up and notice the flatness, the well balance and the good color. The right petal had a crease in it from traveling. Norito ask if I wanted it and I said "sure". The deal was, he brought it along as a display to sell his unbloomed ones. I said I'll get it at the end of the show then. Norito responded by say "Why don't you put it in your display". I said Ok. The display was right across from his sales table. Every show my table top is registered as "Rick Hepler and Friends" so what the heck, I'll add Norito to my registered list. Then the question came up, was my display now considered "commercial" Well damn! Now I have to take his name off and I was going to go ahead and pay for the plant but then they came back and said "the majority of the plants would have to be from Norito to be commercial" So now he was back in! The end of the story, I didn't end up with the HCM. Friday night judging they pulled the HCM out of my display and awarded it a HCC! Norito said Thursday it was a good flower but not big enough on it's first blooming to be awarded. Guess he was wrong!:rollhappy: I should of paid for on Thursday, he took it home to breed with it. The clonal name he came up with was really cool, HCM 'Rick And Friends' HCC/AOS!
Here is a closeup with the creased petal (showing more by the time I took the pic)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2010)

This was very disappointing for me but for the good people that own the plant, Not So! "Best Slipper Flower" in the show (PS I sponsored the trophy!). To me, it was just another vini paph. It also recieved a HCC.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn, I am still not in these different designations for awards !!! All I see is that there are quite a number of ribbons on this last pic of your beautiful table, Rick!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats on the award and Firsts.
BTW, what is the green phrag thingie?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Nice and cograts!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2010)

With judging, you just never know!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2010)

Go figure. Your plants look stellar to me.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2010)

that's a big tabletop! very nice


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2010)

Darn those snafus! 
You should be proud, it's an AWEsome display!


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2010)

High density slipper display:drool::drool:


----------

